# China set on stopping ... BITCOIN



## BadGas (Jan 16, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]China is set on stopping its citizens from trading bitcoin.

https://qz.com/1181439/bitcoin-btc-...to-widen-crackdown-on-cryptocurrency-trading/

I know we have a few "sponsors" out there in China and offer Bitcoin as payment option and give discounts.. Please feel free to chime in and let us know if you think this will have an impact on things. [/FONT]


----------

